# Police Officer Shoots Off Finger and Sues Shop



## PhotonGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is a case of a police officer who used really poor gun handling when he was checking out a firearm at a gun shop. As a result he blew off part of his finger and now is suing the shop for having the gun with a loaded magazine. As careless as the officer was I don't blame him for suing and I think he has grounds in this case.

2 IDIOTS 1 GUN SHOP Police Officer Suing Gun Store After Shooting Off His Own Finger VIDEO


----------



## Blindside (Jan 20, 2015)

He is a moron with regard to firearms handling and should feel embarassed about not taking responsibility for his own actions.  Yes the gun shop was stupid, but HE shot his own finger off.


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 20, 2015)

Blindside said:


> He is a moron with regard to firearms handling and should feel embarassed about not taking responsibility for his own actions.  Yes the gun shop was stupid, but HE shot his own finger off.



I think you nailed it. People just don't take responsibility for their own actions these days.


----------



## Buka (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank God he did shoot his finger off. If he hadn't, the customer to his left might have been shot in the back. I'm glad he's not on the job anymore (I don't say that easily) because eventually some innocent would have been harmed through his negligence.

As they say, "There's no fool like a damn fool."


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

The officer should take responsibility for his actions but so should the gun shop. There is no reason he should've been handed a weapon with a loaded magazine. From my experience in most gun shops, if you're handling a semi automatic weapon it won't even have a magazine in it let alone a loaded one. Its basic safety and common sense. Yes the officer was negligent but so was the gun shop.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 20, 2015)

The responsibility ultimately  belongs to the officer. He should have noticed that a magazine was in the gun. And he had no business having his finger on the trigger. After all, he is a cop and assumed to be an expert with guns.This is like suing a car dealership because you wrecked their car during a test drive.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 21, 2015)

Tames D said:


> The responsibility ultimately  belongs to the officer. He should have noticed that a magazine was in the gun. And he had no business having his finger on the trigger. After all, he is a cop and assumed to be an expert with guns.This is like suing a car dealership because you wrecked their car during a test drive.


Its amazing how many people can be careless with guns who work with guns as part of a living, police officers, soldiers, you name it. You would think such people would know better and have better habits but all too often they don't. I once read a book by this police officer and gun expert who has gone hunting and has at times had an 8 year old child walking behind him with a loaded rifle and has had no problem trusting them to do that. On the other hand he talks about other police officers who he would never trust to do that. In this case I can see how most of the responsibility would fall on the officer but why would a gun shop have a loaded magazine in a display weapon? What if the person handling the weapon happened to be a bad guy and started shooting at people in the shop? They should've known better.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 21, 2015)

Excellent aim


----------

